# Separation started today, and it hurts so much



## UsagiNeko (Aug 15, 2012)

Today was the day my husband and I separated. Now I'm lying in bed and it's starting to hurt so much to not have him by my side anymore. We spent an hour and a half saying goodbye because every time I thought I was ok and had stopped crying, I would start all over again. 

I'm crying as I write this. I just recently started an anti-depressant, so I'm been trying to be ok and take care of myself, and I have read up on the 180. It's really starting to hit me now that this separation has officially begun, and it's taking all of my strength not to call him and tell him I love him and want him back. I know I'm not alone in this, and I've got a lot of support, but it's still not enough to make the pain go away. 

I'm just so sad T_T...


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry UN. I have no answers except to say you will reach a much better place. You must believe that because it's true. Surround yourself with good friends,good people. At the end of the day, your CH is a cheat! You will find someone much better.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm sorry too. Hang in there and take good care of yourself. Do the 180. It really does help.

Hug.


----------



## Sherlock (Aug 26, 2012)

My husband left me on Friday out of the blue. It's awful. Can't sleep or eat. Just want to wake from this nightmare. X


----------



## UsagiNeko (Aug 15, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> My husband left me on Friday out of the blue. It's awful. Can't sleep or eat. Just want to wake from this nightmare. X


That's exactly what it feels like: a nightmare. It just feels so strange to not have him around anymore, not being able to talk with him, have dinner with him, go places with him, and most of all, sleep with him at night. It just doesn't feel right T_T...


----------



## Sherlock (Aug 26, 2012)

I know it is awful. We have texted each other every day for 10 1/2 years. At least 3 times a day. Just about little things...nice sunset...something the kids do...etc. I feel adrift. My heart is broken and I really know what that means now. So sorry for you too. These messages from strangers as well as from my friends and family are a lifeline.


----------



## JDC00981 (Sep 12, 2012)

I know it hurts. My wife and I just separated yesterday and I still havent had the urge to eat or sleep. Im almost scared to sleep, I dont know why. Thank God I found this site and information about the 180. Im going to really out the knowledge to use. I hope it helps because now its like I could literally just cry at any moment I choose...


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry UN. It is hard especially the first few months. The only thing good from my separation is that I have lost 30 pounds that I have been trying to lose for years. I have been separated 2-1/2 months now and some days are still hard. Try to keep yourself busy reading and other things to keep your mind busy. I know it is hard but once I started keeping my mind busy it got better. I wish you peace soon.


----------



## blindsidedwife (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. My husband is leaving next week and I am dreading it. Committed to doing the 180 though! I feel like I'm living in an alternate reality. Hugs x


----------

